# Custom Trolling Motor Bracket



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

Hi,
I recently purchased a 13 foot Gheenoe and wanted to mount the trolling motor up front.  Here is the bracket I made out of King Starboard and anodized aluminum.  It basically does what the factory bracket does but I think it looks a little better!

Thanks for looking, 
Raymond


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

[smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]smooth  and a great bead


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

i like it. what kind of bender did you use to get the bends so tight together?


----------



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

Hi,
In my fabrication shop we have a number of expensive hydraulic benders but you can't get the bends close together with these benders. So, I modified one of those Harbor Freight bottle jack benders to make the bends. The one I have has small radius dies and I made my own followers to keep from scratching the material. The only drawback with these benders is that it takes a lot of time to make one bend.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> Hi,
> In my fabrication shop we have a number of expensive hydraulic benders but you can't get the bends close together with these benders.  So, I modified one of those Harbor Freight bottle jack benders to make the bends.  The one I have has small radius dies and I made my own followers to keep from scratching the material.  The only drawback with these benders is that it takes a lot of time to make one bend.


Oh yeah i know all about those benders cuz thats pretty much the only bender i have right now and a big 1 1/4" foot bender. if i want them back t back like that i have to cut and weld them. One day i'll have a fab shop. Hopefully.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I wish I knew how to weld! Thats bad ass!


----------



## River (Sep 28, 2008)

I'll agree - this is sweet!
You should start making and marketing them.
I'm sure lots of people would favor your design (me inclusive)

Of course I'll expect promo comp for suggesting it  

someone's got to be responsible for cracking me up - might as well do it myself.

...also you could make one with a horizontal bet for mounting a bow mount


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thats a clean looking design, nice job!!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

I likes that! Can I have one?


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm first!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I wish I had a spool gun. :-/


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Thats sweet.  I'm so jealous... I'd love to be able to fab my own metal stuff!  Let us know how it works- Im sure I know already it will work awesome. Oh, and welcome to the forum! I'll have a glass of Bourbon on the rocks...


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome martinmarine! [smiley=cheers.gif]
Very [smiley=cool2.gif] TM mount!


----------



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all of the comments! I really appreciate them! I have not had a chance to try out the mount but it is very solid with no flexing of the mount or hull. I was able to through bolt all four of the bolts and the front two went through some aluminum that was installed by the factory. Ive only been out in the boat one time and I had a great time fishing in the Savannah Wildlife Refuge. I am used to working on much larger sport fishing boats but I really look forward to tricking this little skiff out. With just a 5 hp motor and being literally so close to the water, you gain so much and are much more aware of your surroundings by being out on the water in this boat. Kind of like driving a motorcycle or an old VW bug. I really love it!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Thanks to everyone for all of the comments!  I really appreciate them!  I have not had a chance to try out the mount but it is very solid with no flexing of the mount or hull.  I was able to through bolt all four of the bolts and the front two went through some aluminum that was installed by the factory.  Ive only been out in the boat one time and I had a great time fishing in the Savannah Wildlife Refuge.  I am used to working on much larger sport fishing boats but I really look forward to tricking this little skiff out.  With just a 5 hp motor and being literally so close to the water, you gain so much and are much more aware of your surroundings by being out on the water in this boat.  Kind of like driving a motorcycle or an old VW bug.  I really love it!



easier to tow and use less gas also


----------



## martinmarinedesign (May 30, 2009)

OSWLD,
Contact me if you ever need advice on what equipment to buy if you decide to start your own fabrication business. I built my marine fabrication company from scratch, not knowing what to buy, or what would work best. I'm sure my experiences can help you not waste your money!
Raymond


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> I wish I knew how to weld! Thats bad ass!


Check out adult education courses near you. Some offer welding.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> OSWLD,
> Contact me if you ever need advice on what equipment to buy if you decide to start your own fabrication business.  I built my marine fabrication company from scratch, not knowing what to buy, or what would work best.  I'm sure my experiences can help you not waste your money!
> Raymond


Cool man i appreciate it. We're buildin a big shop right now and my cousins wantin to get a big brake and shear. and thin some tube benders and other stuff. he just got a miller syncrowave 350. that things really nice.


----------

